# Camping Without Sewer/electric And Water Hook Up



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been meaning to ask -- I haven't figured out how folks who camp without s/w/e hook up for a block of time go without having to dump the toilet holding tank, and not run out of water for the duration of their trip. When the trailer battery runs out can during that time can it be recharged by connecting to truck? 
In-experienced.
Thanks
(have another question but specific to mods.)


----------



## dapozer (Apr 4, 2013)

Boondocking is a kick and can be exciting, However you need to know the limits that you can get away with. Conservation is the key. You need to know how much water you can save (you can always bring water in or filter from streams/rivers/lakes), and possibly use some outdoor facilities if the black tank gets close. On super long stays people will hook up and run to a dump site and dump9I have never ran into this issue), I have even heard for true squatters they have a vehicle come to the to dump. Power is the hardest part IMO. you need a good battery set-up, Solar (400+watts) and I like to have a back up Genny if going over 2 weeks. It takes time to set up the proper boondocking camper but I like to stay 1+weeks away. 2-4 days is cake,


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I forgot to include - that I'm thinking like a 3-4 day outing for us.



dapozer said:


> Boondocking is a kick and can be exciting, However you need to know the limits that you can get away with. Conservation is the key. You need to know how much water you can save (you can always bring water in or filter from streams/rivers/lakes), and possibly use some outdoor facilities if the black tank gets close. On super long stays people will hook up and run to a dump site and dump9I have never ran into this issue), I have even heard for true squatters they have a vehicle come to the to dump. Power is the hardest part IMO. you need a good battery set-up, Solar (400+watts) and I like to have a back up Genny if going over 2 weeks. It takes time to set up the proper boondocking camper but I like to stay 1+weeks away. 2-4 days is cake,


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. 


dapozer said:


> Boondocking is a kick and can be exciting, However you need to know the limits that you can get away with. Conservation is the key. You need to know how much water you can save (you can always bring water in or filter from streams/rivers/lakes), and possibly use some outdoor facilities if the black tank gets close. On super long stays people will hook up and run to a dump site and dump9I have never ran into this issue), I have even heard for true squatters they have a vehicle come to the to dump. Power is the hardest part IMO. you need a good battery set-up, Solar (400+watts) and I like to have a back up Genny if going over 2 weeks. It takes time to set up the proper boondocking camper but I like to stay 1+weeks away. 2-4 days is cake,


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Black tank for 4 people for 4 days should not be an issue. Grey tank can be drained but it depends on the campground. You can always top up your fresh tank with 5 gallon jugs from just about any water source. Bring bottled water to drink. The battery is the weak link if you only have the stock standard single 12 vdc. You will want more reserve power and it always helps to have a small generator.

I would suggest that you try a 2 night trip and work up to the 4 day. Then you can gain experience and the items you need to get though the long weekend.

BTW - I do 90% of my camping without any connections, even 2 weeks in a row. If the DW can handle it you can make the black tank last 10 to 14 days by using just when it is inconvenient to go to the campground out house, like those 2 am calls and when it is raining. My DW and I go though about 8 to 10 gallons of water a day and that covers showers, kitchen and toilet.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

We typically go to the mountains nearby, but stay in one of the many campgrounds, but the ones we go to don't have any hookups. The only "amenities" that they have are vault style toilets and drinking water.

1. Power. I have 2 Honda 2000 generators so power is not a problem. If you have the standard single 12v marine battery that most RV's are equipped with from the dealership, your not going to last long. I upgraded to 2 6V deep cycle batteries in series and can go a 2-3 day weekend easy without recharging if your conserving. A lot of people will get a solar panel to charge batteries, replace all of their light bulbs with LED bulbs that use a fraction of the power etc... If the charging circuit for your vehicle and trailer is hooked up, it will charge the batteries, but its been my experience that it doesn't seem to do very well unless your willing to let your tow vehicle run a long time. You really only need the amount of generator power I have to run the microwave or air conditioner. If you can live without those items where your going, a small 1000w generator or solar panel may be a good option while your starting out. Furnace and lights are the big battery killers. Monitor those and you'll do well

2. Water/tanks. Depending on your model the fresh water tank is typically smaller than the 2 or 3 black/grey tanks combined, so you really just have to keep track of where the water is going. We use the vault toilets whenever we can. If your boondocking, guys pee outside if no one is around. Dishes, showers, etc... can use a lot of water. Your shower head should have a shut off valve. Get wet, shut the valve off, soap up (lightly), turn valve on and rinse, and shut off. Manage your water while washing and rinsing dishes. Watch your level indicators and vary usage by the system your worried about. Keep a 5 gallon water can in your storage area to add fresh water from potable source if needed. Don't add fresh water at a dump station or use your fresh water can at a dump station. Typically its not potable water, and even if it was, some of the stuff you will eventually see people do at dump stations with their water hoses, sewer lines, etc.. will astound you. I keep a roll of masking tape in the camper (blue non mark tape) and if the toilet gets full I close the lid and tape it so no one uses it. If I don't, someone will always try to use it "just one more time".

It will take a few trips to learn how to manage your sewer/water/power and you probably wont get it right on the 1st one. Once you learn how to make it however long you like to go at a time though, it becomes easy and automatic to the point you'll find yourself managing sewer/water/power even when you have hookups


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you for the Information



Jewellfamily said:


> We typically go to the mountains nearby, but stay in one of the many campgrounds, but the ones we go to don't have any hookups. The only "amenities" that they have are vault style toilets and drinking water.
> 
> 1. Power. I have 2 Honda 2000 generators so power is not a problem. If you have the standard single 12v marine battery that most RV's are equipped with from the dealership, your not going to last long. I upgraded to 2 6V deep cycle batteries in series and can go a 2-3 day weekend easy without recharging if your conserving. A lot of people will get a solar panel to charge batteries, replace all of their light bulbs with LED bulbs that use a fraction of the power etc... If the charging circuit for your vehicle and trailer is hooked up, it will charge the batteries, but its been my experience that it doesn't seem to do very well unless your willing to let your tow vehicle run a long time. You really only need the amount of generator power I have to run the microwave or air conditioner. If you can live without those items where your going, a small 1000w generator or solar panel may be a good option while your starting out. Furnace and lights are the big battery killers. Monitor those and you'll do well
> 
> ...


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

I did a fair bit of google research. Boondocking or off the grid camping searches can offer a lot of articals to read. Not all information will be great but you should be able to figure out what will best fit your lifestyle. If you stay where they have a toilet, use that one! Use their shower as well if they have one. Do as much as you can during day light hours, buy some lanterns, battery or fuel, to save the main battery. The main battery is important for the fridge. Yes you can charge by hooking to the tow vehicle, but the battery seems to always die at 2 in the morning. I bought a little 2200 watt gen ($600 from Home Depot or Costco) and run it durring the day to top off batt and enjoy the radio. You can buy solar buy it adds up quick. If you camp alot but the trips wil be only 2 to 4 days, you may be fine without a gen or solar. Just buying a good battery with high amp hour rating could be your best fit. You can talk to a local batter distributer and they can lead you in a good direction. Propane coffee maker ($35) windup flashlight. Cases of bottled water to conserve the onboard water. Here is a link. http://www.rvlifestyleexperts.com/free-rv-info/boondocking/boondocking-making-it-work/ If you camp where they do not have a poop tender, a guy that drives to you and emptys your tank, remember to arrange things around the camp so that it is easy to move the trailer in and out a bit more easily. Good luck and never stop asking questions.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I want to thank you for your advice . I really appreciate. Vilma



2011 210RS said:


> I did a fair bit of google research. Boondocking or off the grid camping searches can offer a lot of articals to read. Not all information will be great but you should be able to figure out what will best fit your lifestyle. If you stay where they have a toilet, use that one! Use their shower as well if they have one. Do as much as you can during day light hours, buy some lanterns, battery or fuel, to save the main battery. The main battery is important for the fridge. Yes you can charge by hooking to the tow vehicle, but the battery seems to always die at 2 in the morning. I bought a little 2200 watt gen ($600 from Home Depot or Costco) and run it durring the day to top off batt and enjoy the radio. You can buy solar buy it adds up quick. If you camp alot but the trips wil be only 2 to 4 days, you may be fine without a gen or solar. Just buying a good battery with high amp hour rating could be your best fit. You can talk to a local batter distributer and they can lead you in a good direction. Propane coffee maker ($35) windup flashlight. Cases of bottled water to conserve the onboard water. Here is a link. http://www.rvlifestyleexperts.com/free-rv-info/boondocking/boondocking-making-it-work/ If you camp where they do not have a poop tender, a guy that drives to you and emptys your tank, remember to arrange things around the camp so that it is easy to move the trailer in and out a bit more easily. Good luck and never stop asking questions.


----------

